# SITRep



## surgicalcric (Jul 16, 2007)

For those here who have been following this journey of mine for the past 3 years, I finished Language today and leave for Robin Sage Sunday morning.  Another 5 weeks and I get to begin the real learning process.

Crip


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 16, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!

So you finally passed the Phrench!  Parlez vous and all that junk?

Kewl...  :cool:

LL


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats, Bro. It seems like ages ago when we talked about you enlisting.

Again, my congratulations. Good luck.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 16, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> ...It seems like ages ago...



Seemed like hell...  It was ages ago.  I will be glad to be done here.  I have been here at the flagpole far too long...

Crip


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats dude


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats J, the light is at the end of the tunnel.  Finally.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## jewheath16 (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations:)


----------



## Kurt V (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah the memories of being the aggressor force in Robin Sage!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations.

You studied French as your target language?


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2007)

Good luck ! Liberate the people of Pine Land :)


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> ...You studied French as your target language?



Oui.  Je Parle francais... Et vous parlez-vous francais?

Crip


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2007)

Any Polish speaking courses for 10th SFG in SFAS ?
10th AO is Europe if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

You mean the SFQC right... ;)

No.  Polish isnt offered during training and the last German class is in session now...

Spanish, Russian, French, Arabic, Farsi, Korean, Mandarin Chinese, Tagalog, and Indonesian are the languages offered.  (I am probably forgetting one in there somewhere) 

Crip


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2007)

Right SFQC :doh:


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 17, 2007)

Best wishes with Robin Sage, Crip. Glad to hear you are still going down the long path towards your goals...Keep us up to date on your progress whenever you get the chance...


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Oui.  Je Parle francais... Et vous parlez-vous francais?



3 o'clock last time I looked.

lol!

Congratulations mate, very well done indeed!

Do you get to choose the language or is it dependent on which group needs the manpower and you are assigned a language according to geographic region of that group's region of responsibility?

ex SF med said when it came to language he took 'faggot', he's really fluent too!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 17, 2007)

oh man...  lol


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> ...ex SF med said when it came to language he took 'faggot', he's really fluent too!



He said he spoke faggot?  He has to have something to help him with the ladies; after all I heard he resembles a troll.

I speak southern; I am just so sexy I fooled the tester...  ;)

Crip


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2007)

Never like French, except for the women, they are great :)


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> He said he spoke faggot? He has to have something to help him with the ladies...
> 
> I speak southern; I am just so sexy I fooled the tester... ;)
> 
> Crip


 
ROTFLMAO!!!

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> 3 o'clock last time I looked.
> 
> lol!
> 
> ...



Thanks, you were the instructor, amazingly fluent - a native speaker, right?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> He said he spoke faggot?  He has to have something to help him with the ladies; after all I heard he resembles a troll.
> 
> I speak southern; I am just so sexy I fooled the tester...  ;)
> 
> Crip



I do not resemble a Troll, *I AM THE TROLL*


I speak more than one language - thweetie... Comprendez vous?  Verstehen Sie sich?  Know what I mean, Vern?  Doyoo know whaddahm Tahkin' 'bout, heh?


So, how was sex with SGT Bubba?  Did he enjoy it?  Did you?  So since you were so sexy as to fool SGT Bubba, do the Cadre know you cross-dress?

Friggin newbies, wait'll your Team Daddy gets a hold of you...


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ...I AM THE TROLL...



Stand up when you talk to me...  Nevermind you were standing...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Stand up when you talk to me...  Nevermind you were standing...



I will bite your ankles and knees, and steal all of your ABX so that you die a horrible and painful death by infection.

Now leave me alone, I am starting round one of my birthday beers tonight since I have to sail tomorrow night.....  I don't need your still not yet qualified gar-bage at the moment.  ta-ta, and au revoir!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> INow leave me alone, I am starting round one of my birthday beers tonight since I *have* *to* sail tomorrow night..... I don't need your still not yet qualified gar-bage at the moment. ta-ta, and au revoir!


 
oooohhhh... poooor baby! 

No sympathy here! Working all day and sailing all evening after imbibing heavily... hmm... sounds about right! 

Wanna 'nother beer?  The growler ain't empty yet!

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

And here he is looking for another beer...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> And here he is looking for another beer...



Nice picture of MadMike....  I can ban you, y'know.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2007)

Ignore him, Crip, he's just mad you found a pic of him without his corset, glasses and toupee...  ;)

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ...I can ban you, y'know.



I ain't scared...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

Just wait - I have a worse fate for you - you will need a designated driver the night of your graduation, BEER TIME!!!

Change your user title to: "Almost an 18Doc"  or I will...  you have 5 weeks and 3 days...

BTW, Is that one of your Dungeons and Dragons pieces?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Just wait - I have a worse fate for you - you will need a designated driver the night of your graduation, BEER TIME!!!



The GB club is just down the street from my place...  Besides, I am not drinking too much around you and the rest of the crowd planning on showing up...  I know better than that.



> BTW, Is that one of your Dungeons and Dragons pieces?



I thought it was your character on World of Warcraft...

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> The GB club is just down the street from my place...  Besides, I am not drinking too much around you and the rest of the crowd planning on showing up...  I know better than that.
> 
> Crip



You will have no choice...  You will be assimilated...  TR might even give you an order, and Jefe might even be there...  NUGs, FNGs, Newly Tabbed guys, you will learn!  (the boss said if she buys, you drink)


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> (the boss said if she buys, you drink)


 
ruh... roh...

Better check the limit on the credit card!  With you two drinking, this is gonna _hurt_!

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> You will have no choice...  You will be assimilated...  TR might even give you an order, and Jefe might even be there...  NUGs, FNGs, Newly Tabbed guys, you will learn!  (the boss said if she buys, you drink)



Well I wouldn't want to offend the lady now...
I didnt say I wouldnt drink; I said I wasnt gonna get smashed around the likes of you guys...

I am not an idiot...

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Well I wouldn't want to offend the lady now...
> I didnt say I wouldnt drink; I said I wasnt gonna et smashed around the likes of you guys...
> 
> *I am not an idiot...*
> ...



sez who?

...And shouldn't that be "get" rather than "et"  et is the past participle of eat in the south ain't it?  Huh?


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 17, 2007)

I think you two are going to need adult supervision come graduation time...


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> sez who?



Says many things, my GPA in the Delta course being one of them.

Crip


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> I think you two are going to need adult supervision come graduation time...



And a booster seat so he can see the stage over the seat backs in front of him...  lol

Crip


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 17, 2007)

LMAO!  Maybe he can perch on LL's shoulder.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> I think you two are going to need adult supervision come graduation time...



I am legally an adult, as is my (soon to be) brother medic - we will only need a designated driver, and Ringer's IV's for the next morning.  Coffee, lots of Coffee - and.......
































WAFFLE HOUSE!!!!

(my other half [no NOT Crip] is a WH virgin, sad state of affairs, I know)


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 17, 2007)

Uh huh.  

Mmmmmm Waffle House.  I'm in.


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats and good luck in Sage. It's about freaking time!!!!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ...we will only need a designated driver...



You have obviously not been out with me if you think thats all we will need...

Crip


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

18C4V said:


> Congrats and good luck in Sage. It's about freaking time!!!!



Thanks B.  Be sure and tell your Jr Bravo...he wont believe it either, but then again he is a bravo.

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> You have obviously not been out with me if you think thats all we will need...
> 
> Crip



Your wife is invited, be good...  Hell, we both have to at least act good, the LTC R will be there - wanna invite CSM Cav.?  he can run interference with the Jack and cokes.....  Ask Dougie and BrianH.  I need to find other 18Ds t ohelp with the initiation...  and put you on double secret probation.


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Thanks B.  Be sure and tell your Jr Bravo...he wont believe it either, but then again he is a bravo.
> 
> Crip



lol, I'll definately tell him. What's the plan after Sage? You're going to get your CIB?


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 17, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> You have obviously not been out with me if you think thats all we will need...
> 
> Crip




HAAA HAAAAAA, I remember last Oct at Bragg!!!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

18C4V said:


> ...What's the plan after Sage? You're going to get your CIB?



Going to South America for 9 months...

Crip


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ...Hell, we both have to at least act good, the LTC R will be there - wanna invite CSM Cav...



I sent out a few PM's to Peregrino and Pete...

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2007)

18C-
Is he a behind the scenes party animal?  Is he just gonna be good for momma? Momma should be able to let loose too, maybe we need to let them alone....

You there for our boy's graduation?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 17, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ...Is he a behind the scenes party animal...



No behind the scenes here.  When I get shitty I get shitty...  I usually am the sensible one around this place though.

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Jul 18, 2007)

Sensible and Bragg - in the same sentence?  Yeah. Right.  Been to the Mug lately?  Rick's?


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 18, 2007)

x SF med said:


> 18C-
> Is he a behind the scenes party animal?  Is he just gonna be good for momma? Momma should be able to let loose too, maybe we need to let them alone....
> 
> You there for our boy's graduation?



Nah, I wish I could. I'll be TDY in England.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 18, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Sensible and Bragg - in the same sentence?  Yeah. Right.  Been to the Mug lately?  Rick's?



Sensible and Crip!  I cant afford for anything to happen that would prolong my stay here or drastically shorten it (getting IVW'd for stupidity.)  Besides I like to fight as it is...

Rick's has been torn down...  

There is however an All-You-Can-Eat seafood buffet at Sharky's, isnt there 18C3V??  lol

Crip


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 18, 2007)

I totally forgot all about that steak lunch at Sharky's. My language class used to eat there for lunch every friday for like 5 bucks. 

I even went back there when I was at ANCOC.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 18, 2007)

18C4V said:


> Nah, I wish I could. I'll be TDY in England.



Call me when you get back - pm for # - in Seattle.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh and no cameras allowed when we go out.  I will be conducting MWE and shakedown prior to infil wherever we end up.

BH:  I thought Friday was fish day.  No wait, thats everyday...lol

Crip


----------



## pardus (Jul 18, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Going to South America for 9 months...



That'll be a good place to practice your French :uhh:


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 18, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> That'll be a good place to practice your French :uhh:



Yeah I know.  The good news is hopefully I will test out of Spanish when I return and hopefully will start getting paid...

Crip


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jul 18, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Oui.  Je Parle francais... Et vous parlez-vous francais?
> 
> Crip



 لا, أتكلم الأربية


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> لا, أتكلم الأربية




translation:  Derka, derka, derka-ka


----------



## Spartan (Jul 21, 2007)

congratulations to yourself and good luck with robin Sage, I myself would also like to take the path you have chosen and its cool to hear of someone who is doing it now, good luck!


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 18, 2007)

Well Robin Sage ended yesterday and this afternoon I was issued my MOS orders 18D2P with Tab orders and graduation following this week.

I am so glad to be done with the SFQC and on to the real learning.

Crip


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Well Robin Sage ended yesterday and this afternoon I was issued my MOS orders 18D2P with Tab orders and graduation following this week.
> 
> I am so glad to be done with the SFQC and on to the real learning.
> 
> Crip



Congtats, dont spend all your Don in one place.
Welcome back, well done!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 18, 2007)

Congratulations J, it's been a long road.  Stay safe...Always.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2007)

Congrats ! A new Special Forces Warrior is borne, let our enemy feel fear ....

Stay safe, stay silent and as always De Opresso Liber !

Good Luck


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2007)

I think this suits this thread very well:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH4-tOqLH94"]YouTube - SSgt Barry Sadler, Ballad of the green beret[/ame]


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 18, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Well Robin Sage ended yesterday and this afternoon I was issued my MOS orders 18D2P with Tab orders and graduation following this week.
> 
> I am so glad to be done with the SFQC and on to the real learning.
> 
> Crip



Congratulations man, well done !!!


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2007)

Congrats, Bro!


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

I hate this issue Thing, I cant see shit!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> I hate this issue Thing, I cant see shit!



What?  Get some glasses.  :uhh:


----------



## 0699 (Aug 19, 2007)

Congratulations.  You should be very proud of what you've accomplished; many try and most fail.

Is the song still correct?  3% pass rate?


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats!

Looking forward to seeing the graduation next week.  






Well, sorta... been watching the weather.com reports...

And I remember why I HATE the South!  :doh:

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I finally get to buy you a beer! Didja have fun with the CA project?

Well done lil bro, I've been pulling for you for a while now.  Welcome to the family.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 19, 2007)

Congratulations on successfully completing the course. Go treat yourself to a Pele's Bucket of Fire.


----------



## pardus (Aug 19, 2007)

Well Done Mate!


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 19, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ...Didja have fun with the CA project...



CA project consisted of trimming the hedges for the lady whose family owned the property where our G-base was located.  She also fed us which was great; old southern ladies can do some cooking.

Crip


----------



## Roycroft201 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Crip !  ( It seems like only yesterday ;).)   

Good thoughts will be with you all the way. 

Stay safe. 

B.


----------



## firefighter1589 (Aug 22, 2007)

I already sent my congrats over separate commo,but congratulations once again brother. Call me when you come through here and I will buy the beers and feed ya, I know you are hungry after Sage.

JJ


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats J, to our newest Quiet Professional.  Finally.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 24, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Going to South America for 9 months...
> 
> Crip


 
Good thing you had all the French training:)


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 24, 2007)

congrats!!!!


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 24, 2007)

Today marked the end of a 1095 day journey (without recycle) through the SFQC.  I want to officially extend a thank you to all those who have answered questions, listened to me bitch, encouraged me, and those as well who have watched in earnest as I stepped out of my comfy fire station recliner and took on this journey.  I cant say I have enjoyed my time at SWTG(A) but I did learn more about myself and my capabilities than I ever thought I could have.

Thank you all!

Finally indeed.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 24, 2007)

I just noticed this. Well done!


----------



## Aequitas (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck down the road brother medic. Do good over in group. See ya around.


----------



## pegasus (Aug 25, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Going to South America for 9 months...
> 
> Crip


Congratulations !!

So, is this what NDD meant? :)

http://www.professionalsoldiers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=105708&postcount=6


----------



## Aequitas (Jan 12, 2008)

I have also completed the SFQC as of 11Jan08. It was a long road, but very much worth it. Thanks to all for the continual support!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 12, 2008)

Aequitas said:


> I have also completed the SFQC as of 11Jan08. It was a long road, but very much worth it. Thanks to all for the continual support!




Congrats !!!!! So you where one of the guys crossing the stage today ???

Good job.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 12, 2008)

Aequitas said:


> I have also completed the SFQC as of 11Jan08. It was a long road, but very much worth it. Thanks to all for the continual support!



Congrats!  Did you have good weather for First Formation?  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2008)

Aequitas said:


> I have also completed the SFQC as of 11Jan08. It was a long road, but very much worth it. Thanks to all for the continual support!



And the PMOS is...?

Congrats Bro! Welcome to the Team House!
Now - go get me a gallon of prop wash.:doh:


Ummm, what are you doing on this board the night of graduation - isn't there some serious drinking to be done?


----------



## car (Jan 12, 2008)

x SF med said:


> And the PMOS is...?
> 
> Congrats Bro! Welcome to the Team House!
> Now - go get me a gallon of prop wash.:doh:
> ...



And canopy lights, keys to area 7, keys to the drop zone, riser grease (sp?), box of grid squares......


----------



## Ravage (Jan 12, 2008)

Outstanding !


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 12, 2008)

car said:


> And canopy lights, keys to area 7, keys to the drop zone, riser grease (sp?), box of grid squares......



:confused: "*standing at parade rest* Um Sergeant Major I can't find them anywhere, everyone laughs and tells me to do pushups."



Has anyone seen the Prick E9? :)   

Someone ask *car* if he has seen it!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ROS (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats to you and your classmates Aequitas!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 12, 2008)

Great news! Congrats!;)


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 12, 2008)

Aequitas said:


> I have also completed the SFQC as of 11Jan08. It was a long road, but very much worth it. Thanks to all for the continual support!



Congratulations Brother.  

Now the real learning begins...

Where are you off to?  

Crip


----------



## Aequitas (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks all...Headed to 7th SFG.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2008)

Aequitas said:


> Thanks all...Headed to 7th SFG.



You are sooooo lucky.  Volunteer for ANYTHING in Colombia.


----------



## WillardKurtz (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats amazing good job. Hey did you have any prior training in french before you went for SF?


----------



## pardus (Jan 12, 2008)

Just kissing.


Well done Aequitas!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 12, 2008)

WillardKurtz said:


> Thats amazing good job. Hey did you have any prior training in french before you went for SF?



I will presume you are referring to me since my brother medic is a Spanish speaker.  I had French in high school but that was 17 years ago; no it didnt help me very much at all.

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2008)

So, how's the secondary language training going there lil brother medic?  Are you doing ok?  Need a care package of any kind?  Pm if you do.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 12, 2008)

Funny thing you should ask.  It is going alright.  My Spanish is better than my French WAS.  Now for the life of me I cant remember simple things in French.  When I get back from here I am going to take the Spanish DLPT just to see how I do.

I am good for the time being on the care package, unless LL wants to send some cookies this way... 

I know why these people are soo small compared to American's; they dont eat enough meat...  I am sick and tired of rice and potatoes but I digress...

Crip


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 12, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> ... I am good for the time being on the care package, unless LL wants to send some cookies this way...



That might be arranged... 

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 13, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> That might be arranged...
> 
> LL



PM sent to your maid's box...

Crip


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 13, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> PM sent to your maid's box...
> 
> Crip



Personal assistant/valet/pool boy/butler/private medic/body guard/knifesharpener/gun cleaner/social coordinator - not a maid

Goes by the name of Raul... ;)

LL


----------



## P. Beck (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Aequitas.

Welcome to 7th Grp.

I will be waiting.


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> Welcome to 7th Grp.
> 
> I will be waiting.



Damn. LOL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 13, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> Congratulations Aequitas.
> 
> Welcome to 7th Grp.
> 
> I will be waiting.




Damn, Bro-
Try to be nice to the kid, well, don't hurt him right off the bus at least.


----------



## P. Beck (Jan 14, 2008)

My first impulse was to put a bunch of shit on here about how to act when you get to Grp.  Fuque that.  If you haven't got it wired by now, just shoot yourself.

Just remember The First Rule of SF: "Always look cool." :cool:

Second rule: "No sniveling." If you find yourself in danger of violating rule #2, refer back to rule #1.  Sniveling is most uncool.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> My first impulse was to put a bunch of shit on here about how to act when you get to Grp.  Fuque that.  If you haven't got it wired by now, just shoot yourself.
> 
> Just remember The First Rule of SF: "Always look cool." :cool:
> 
> Second rule: "No sniveling." If you find yourself in danger of violating rule #2, refer back to rule #1.  Sniveling is most uncool.



OPSEC Violation!!!  you gave away the 10th Group super secret rules for schools...  I'm definitely letting SGM C. get hold of you.


----------



## P. Beck (Jan 15, 2008)

"OPSEC Violation!!! you gave away the 10th Group super secret rules for schools... I'm definitely letting SGM C. get hold of you."

That's nothing. I'm currently in negotiations with Paladin Press to publish my copy of "Special Forces Advanced Penis Enlargement Techniques".

Time to get paid!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 15, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> ...That's nothing. I'm currently in negotiations with Paladin Press to publish my copy of "Special Forces Advanced Penis Enlargement Techniques"...



Where do I send the bill for the new keyboard?  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> "OPSEC Violation!!! you gave away the 10th Group super secret rules for schools... I'm definitely letting SGM C. get hold of you."
> 
> That's nothing. I'm currently in negotiations with Paladin Press to publish my copy of "Special Forces Advanced Penis Enlargement Techniques".
> 
> Time to get paid!




That's it bro - the seance will be had tonight - the ghosts of COL Howard, Col Rowe, Gary and Randy will be visiting...  you will be censured from beyond for giving away secrets that non-SF personnel should never know.  You will be senteced to an eternity of crossing Drowning Creek in an everlasting snowy January, and your poncho raft will leak...

You have been warned... (ROFLMAO)


----------



## P. Beck (Jan 16, 2008)

Shhhhh!

*whisper mode on* (It's ok Doc. It's all part of the plan. It's like the contents of a certain well-known improvised demo book. As you well know, these super-secret advanced techniques, if used by untrained, inexperienced and/or unconditioned personnel will surely kill them as dead as any bullet, or, failing that, their failure to advance according to the time-line provided with the training schedule, coupled with the  large fold out illustrations, will serve to drive them into a fit of suicidal depression that can only result in self-immolation.) *whisper mode off*

Fear not Doc. Everything is proceeding according to a plan.


----------

